# Comparaison de consommation entre souris Bluetooth et USB



## aarthur (28 Mai 2013)

Bonjour,

Je possède un MacBook Pro et une Mighty Mouse filaire. Depuis quelque temps j'ai envie d'acquérir une souris sans fil Bluetooth pour libérer un de mes deux ports USB. Seulement, je me pose une question :* est-ce que la connexion Bluetooth de l'ordinateur à la souris est plus énergivore que l'alimentation d'une souris en USB ?* Mon MacBook Pro ayant bientôt quatre ans je suis sensible au peu d'heures de batterie qu'il me reste.

Peut-être que certains d'entre vous ont une expérience sur le sujet en ayant switché de l'une à l'autre des souris ou peut-être que des tests de consommation ont déjà été faits ?

Merci par avance 

_Je tiens à préciser que ça n'est pas la consommation des accus de la souris elle-même qui m'intéresse, mais bien la consommation du Mac engendré par une connexion Bluetooth avec une souris._


----------



## Larme (28 Mai 2013)

Perso, je n'en ai pas la moindre idée...
Mais si la version de ton OS permet de faire fonctionner l'application Power Usage, tu devrais pouvoir faire toi-même quelques tests.

En switchant de l'un à l'autre, en pensant bien à couper le Bluetooth dans le cas filaire, et en effectuant les mêmes manipulations... Regarde aussi ce qu'il se passe quand la souris passe en « veille », car je crois qu'elles le font, et auquel cas, elles pourraient consommer moins...


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Mai 2013)

aarthur a dit:


> * est-ce que la connexion Bluetooth de l'ordinateur à la souris est plus énergivore que l'alimentation d'une souris en USB ?*



Je ne sais pas ce que consomme le module Bluetooth interne de mon MacBook Pro, mais je sais ce que peut consommer une souris USB , ainsi que la clé Bluetooth que j'utilise sur mon PM G4 : La Mighty mouse, c'est 50 mA, la clé Bluetooth (DLink DBT-120), c'est entre 0 et 100mA, selon les moments. Contrairement à une souris USB, une souris Bluetooth se met en veille quand on cesse de s'en servir pendant un moment, donc, les échanges radio avec le Mac ne sont pas constants, instantanément, le bluetooth consomme plus, mais la souris USB consomme en permanence, à la fin de la journée, laquelle aura consommé le plus, difficile à dire !


----------



## aarthur (28 Mai 2013)

Merci @Larme et @Pascal 77 pour vos réponses.

Je n'ai pas encore acheté de souris Bluetooth justement parce que je me pose cette question de la consommation. Je vais quand même essayer de m'en procurer une. Pensez-vous qu'il puisse y avoir une différence de consommation selon la souris ? Dans ce cas peut-être serait-il intéressant de tester plusieurs marques histoire de noter celles qui sont les moins gourmandes.


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Mai 2013)

aarthur a dit:


> Merci @Larme et @Pascal 77 pour vos réponses.
> 
> Je n'ai pas encore acheté de souris Bluetooth justement parce que je me pose cette question de la consommation. Je vais quand même essayer de m'en procurer une. Pensez-vous qu'il puisse y avoir une différence de consommation selon la souris ? Dans ce cas peut-être serait-il intéressant de tester plusieurs marques histoire de noter celles qui sont les moins gourmandes.



En Bluetooth, la conso de la souris se fait sur ses piles (ou ses batteries), pas sur le Mac, sur le Mac, c'est le module Bluetooth intégré, qui consomme, et là, ça ne dépend pas de la souris ! C'est un peu comme ton transistor, le mettre sur France Inter ou Europe 1, c'est pas ça qui change sa consommation.


----------



## aarthur (28 Mai 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> En Bluetooth, la conso de la souris se fait sur ses piles (ou ses batteries), pas sur le Mac, sur le Mac, c'est le module Bluetooth intégré, qui consomme, et là, ça ne dépend pas de la souris ! C'est un peu comme ton transistor, le mettre sur France Inter ou Europe 1, c'est pas ça qui change sa consommation.



Oui je comprends ce que tu veux dire. Donc c'est le module qui se met en veille tout seul et non pas la souris qui donne cette alerte ? Ce qui veut dire qu'avec n'importe quelle souris on est assuré que le Bluetooth se met en veille assez rapidement ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Mai 2013)

aarthur a dit:


> Oui je comprends ce que tu veux dire. Donc c'est le module qui se met en veille tout seul et non pas la souris qui donne cette alerte ? Ce qui veut dire qu'avec n'importe quelle souris on est assuré que le Bluetooth se met en veille assez rapidement ?



Non, le bluetooth du Mac ne se met pas en veille, simplement, dans le cadre d'une souris, ça n'est pas lui qui émet, c'est la souris, or, ce qui fait consommer un émetteur-récepteur, c'est l'émission, pas la réception !


----------



## aarthur (30 Mai 2013)

D'accord, merci !


----------

